# how to chflags -R nouchg to all users...



## osXTiger (Jan 6, 2007)

how does one do a chflags -R nouchg command to all users trash can on the server at the same time. 

in a network environment, microsoft office, first class email, both create a locked file, a busy or  a recovered file or folder that will not let the users delete their own trash. this results in tons of junk that i am backing up on my servers.

if i login as a user, and do the chflags -R nouchg /and/drag/contents/of/trash/in/terminal/window/to/draw/the/path to the items/, then i can delete the trash.

this command while logged in as root on the server, 
sudo chflags -R nouchg /Staff/*/.Trash will or should touch all contents of all trash cans for anyone that has a directory in the folder /Staff 

then this command sudo rm -rf /Staff/*/.Trash will empty all trash.

some locked files or busy files refuse to be removed. I wonder if the command
sudo chflags -R nouchg /Staff/*/.Trash is really working or not...

thanks.


----------

